# What it looks like when you can't shoot!



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

http://www.monsterhuntclips.com/view_vi ... &category=

Very sorry shooting performance! :eyeroll:


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Title should be, How to not shoot a deer.

How in the hell can anyone be that bad, and why on earth film it and post it to a website. :eyeroll:

huntin1


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

I can't believe the deer hung around so long.
And what was really funny to me was the guy took several shots at the deer standing still and couldn't hit it, so trys to shoot it later when it runs :eyeroll:


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

WOW


----------



## clampdaddy (Aug 9, 2006)

That's just sickening! uke: Who even takes that much ammo with them? Looks like a city slicker who just got a big ol' tri-pod, a bunch of ammo, a new rifle, and thought that bore-sighted meant it was good enough to hunt with. :eyeroll: Hell, whatever he was shooting didn't even pack enough punch to kick up a decent dust cloud.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

clampdaddy said:


> That's just sickening! uke: Who even takes that much ammo with them? Looks like a city slicker who just got a big ol' tri-pod, a bunch of ammo, a new rifle, and thought that bore-sighted meant it was good enough to hunt with. :eyeroll: Hell, whatever he was shooting didn't even pack enough punch to kick up a decent dust cloud.


It is sickening as far as the deer and shooting go. But, as to the ammo. Plainsman and I normally take along LOTS of ammo, but then we like to have fun plinking my 6" metal swinger at 600-700 yards when the hunting gets slow. 

huntin1


----------



## squirrelshooter97 (Mar 20, 2007)

i believe someone could shoot at it from space and have a better chance at hittin it than that guy. WOW


----------



## beartooth (Feb 18, 2007)

It made me mad watching it :eyeroll: :******: :eyeroll: :eyeroll:


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

Do you really think he was trying to hit it? Most of the dust coming up wasn't even near the deer and the shooter didn't appear to be that far from the deer. I am thinking he was trying to film how stupid the deer was by shooting near it and showing that it wouldn't even leave the area. If he was really trying to hit it, WOW, what an idiot.

I bought my 270 from a guy who bought it at K-mart along with a box of shells. He killed a deer in his 3rd shot, right out of the box, and never hunted again. I bought the gun and very shortly found that the scope bases weren't even tight. I put a new scope on and it shoots sub 1/2 inch groups.

The point is, even an idiot who used a bore sighted gun with loose bases and may have never even shot before killed a deer and the guy in the video couldn't even hit close enough to scare it off? I think he wasn't trying to hit it.


----------



## beartooth (Feb 18, 2007)

Then that makes him a bigger one letting that fine buck go, either way :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

That is almost funny I have never seen a deer stay around for that many shots. There are many out there that can not shoot.
The ammo thing I carry at least 100rds with me. You never know when rocks may attack you or those pesky metal swingers.


----------



## clampdaddy (Aug 9, 2006)

In the areas I hunt it's kinda' considered bad manners to target shoot with anything bigger than a .22lr during deer season so I don't take much ammo with me. I useualy just carry a ten round cartridge holder on my belt.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Yeah, sometimes I forget how good we have it here in ND.

:beer:

huntin1


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

I've come closer to killing a deer with a snicker bar than he did with his rifle. Sad sad thing to watch, funny that he missed to dang much but sad that someone could miss that bad and keep shooting in the same spot expecting better results.


----------

